
Ask HN: Finding an advisor or cofounder? - sjroot
Hi all,<p>I am a software engineer who is making a lot of progress on a personal project that I believe would make a great business. I am able to handle the technical work by myself for now, but I really need someone with experience in the industry I am targeting - healthcare &amp; medicine.<p>I am not keen on blindly reaching out to healthcare professionals in my city&#x2F;abroad, but I am willing to do it. I am just curious if there are any people on here who work in my target industries and might be willing to discuss my concept. I am open to anything from a quick email conversation to a possible co-founder for this business, should it get to that point. For those who are interested, you can reply here or find my email in my profile.<p>For the sake of discussion, any insight into finding non-technical founders in other industries would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
codegeek
"personal project that I believe would make a great business"

You are way too early to think of co-founders yet. What you need to do is to
validate your potential market first and see if there is any interest. This
will not be easy. It cannot be automated in the beginning. Not to mention that
Healthcare and Medicine is a real beast to tackle due to the red tape and
regulations that you will have to deal with.

My advice: forget co-founder and find someone well connected in the
Healthcare/Medicine industry. Or directly approach your target clients. I am
guessing they could be Doctors, Hospitals, Clinics ? Use the initial contact
to learn and understand the problems that you think you could solve with your
software. Start there.

~~~
sjroot
My primary goal is to reach out to as many people in these industries as
possible. I am not actively looking for a Co-founder really, I just meant that
option was on the table if someone on here was a particularly good fit.

Thank you for your insight! You are correct about target clients.

------
ainiriand
I wish you a ton of success in your project. I just have a question, have you
validated this proposal with some of your target audience and if so, how
you've done it? Thank you very much for taking the time to answer me.

~~~
sjroot
Thank you for the well wishes! I am in the process of validating this idea and
getting other suggestions and feedback from healthcare providers.

